# Update on Neptune's tail recovery



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well 2 weeks ago I said good morning to Neptune and he flaring around his tank from me getting up. Fed him, went to work.

Came home to his tail being shreaded by Im guessing the plant I had in the small 1.5gal tank with him.

Here he was is his original beauty. A very dark blue that pops and is very bright when the flash goes off.









When i got home:









Some more damage went on that night and next day, thats when I realized it was in fact the plant.

Here he is now, slowly recovery but still full of spirit.

Trying to figure out what happened to his lower fin, like it tore in the center.

Water is green because Im still treating him with milt salt and Jungle Fungus just to be safe.










































And one with the flash:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hope he'll look as good as he used to


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Im jsut wondering why his bottom fin has split... i have no clue what happened to it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He looks alot better. He probably won't get like he was before, but if you keep up the treatment, he'll get pretty darn close. He almost looks like my boy Fishy.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

And he shares my betta's name too. :lol:
And to top it all... my betta has the exact same problem of his tail fin being torn. Cosmic connection?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

From what Synthisis has told me in the past, Neptune flares a lot. I suggested this past weekend putting something over the tank so he doesn't flare so much. I'm thinking that might be why his bottom fin is split a little...


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I gave him a 10min salt bath then put him into a 100% tank of new water.

Put in half a teaspoon of BettaFix. Going to run that process during this week.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck dude


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Luck! He's a cutie!!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

fin rot is like swine flu for bettas i have noticed


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

ifish said:


> fin rot is like swine flu for bettas i have noticed


nah, more like a cold. catch it early and treat it, all is good. Let it go untreated and things can get much worse.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

ifish said:


> fin rot is like swine flu for bettas i have noticed


its like a cold. let it go and it'll turn into something worse.

Anyway, he didnt have finrot.

Here's a photo I took of him last night, seeing his reflection on a hard drive lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well he gets better, then he flares up and explodes his fins, then gets better. On going cycle. LFS said t just keep him calm till his fins regrow to to their full length and strength then hell be fine. Easier said the done...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Honestly, I think he blew his tai from all that flaring :/


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Still in the treatment tank. I leave his light off all day until Im home and have the lights on in my room. That keeps him from flaring up as much. He's gota the window light so he does get enough lgiht.

Now his dosal fin is ragged, it also has green and white disoloration around the missing part like it might have also got some chlorine burn.

Charnged his water.

Now treating with Maracyn and Jungle Fungus. His other fins seem to be doing good.








I know he wants to go into his new home....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a betta that completely lost his dorsal fin and it left a white spot where the fin once was. It had a sore in the middle of it and he was scratching it on the side of the vase. I treated with Betta Fix and the sore went away though the white spot stayed. The guy at my lfs said the white was damaged tissue. My betta was fine after it healed, even though the dorsal fin never grew back.


----------

